# Totally new to this, with lab results



## omgponies (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey,

I originally went to the doctor with vague symptoms of feeling tired all the time, difficulty concentrating, being generally run-down and miserable (with the occasional depression/anxiety/panic). I also have migraine headaches.
So the doctor sent me for a blood test. I'm not anemic, but I do have B12 & folic acid deficiencies.

The thyroid test results are: 
TSH 6.21 - range: 0,35 - 5,50
Free Thyroxine (FT4) 15.7 - range: 10,30 - 19,7
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab >1000 IU/ml  - range: 0,00 - 35,0

Any thoughts...?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

My opinion -

You are hypothyroid and it is very likely you have Hashimoto's. You need to be started on thyroid replacement medication. The upper end of the TSH range should be 3.0 so your TSH is significantly above the maximum. I felt awful with my TSH up there.

Is your doctor starting you on medication?


----------



## omgponies (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you so much!

I've seen my doctor, and it's confirmed as Hashimoto's. She's starting me on medication.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you have a diagnosis, and medication...hopefully you will begin to feel much better very soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

omgponies said:


> Hey,
> 
> I originally went to the doctor with vague symptoms of feeling tired all the time, difficulty concentrating, being generally run-down and miserable (with the occasional depression/anxiety/panic). I also have migraine headaches.
> So the doctor sent me for a blood test. I'm not anemic, but I do have B12 & folic acid deficiencies.
> ...


I would like to suggest that you get a sonogram. High titers of TPO are also "suggestive" of cancer. Just to be sure.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)


----------

